# Bay Groupers



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

So this post is a couple weeks old, but what the hell I never post anything. Had a boat load of croakers one sunday afternoon and said forget the trout, these are good grouper bait! Ran down to the lower bay and caught 5 between 8-13lbs. Lost a limit by getting rocked several times. It happens.


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

The picture of me holding the two is from another trip, this was from the last trip.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great catch, you should post more often..

Large fish for the bay


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude. Let's eat!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I think if I had caught those fish I'd have a BIG poop eating grin on my face...just sayin nice catch man.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch dude!!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Those last two are good for the bay. Save some for me.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

fantastic!!! how deep?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul!!!! Way ta catch em on live bait!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome! I've been looking for those guys inshore, but not found them yet! Been making trips after work in the lower bay and have been catching plenty under-size snapper, but just not getting to the grouper hole! Have any clues for me?  not asking for numbers... just whereabouts or depth? btw, i fish a 19' Triumph bay boat. If any of y'all see me out there (going today) come say hey and grab a cold one!


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Cuda, If your catching a lot of undersized snapper your probably in a pretty decent area. On some of my best spots for grouper, I have never caught a legal red snapper (a lot of undersized though). My suggestion is go to the places where your catching the small snapper, drop down a BIG live bait, wait, and hold on!


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

I like that thinking! bigger bait, bigger fish. Had no real success last night either. Used some nice pinfish and grunts and they brought up more 10" snapper and a few sharks. After that we hit the navy docks and had some fun with ladies, blues, and spanish. Found a few more nice looking marks though, so i'm going to give your big bait theory a shot soon. Thanks!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Try croakers. They love'em.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Redtracker said:


> Try croakers. They love'em.


What about pinfish?


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

They don't seem to prefer pinfish....I've tried all types.....best bang I've found is live croakers or white trout. Can't get live bait? Try fresh cut menhaden..big hunks...no head or tails....fresher the better. Fish any structure in 30+ feet in lower (lower means lower) bay you should connect if you hold your mouth right...good luck.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

vietvet said:


> They don't seem to prefer pinfish....I've tried all types.....best bang I've found is live croakers or white trout. Can't get live bait? Try fresh cut menhaden..big hunks...no head or tails....fresher the better. Fish any structure in 30+ feet in lower (lower means lower) bay you should connect if you hold your mouth right...good luck.


Trolling or bottom fishing structure?


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

You need to hold over the structure as best you can....may need to use a combination of marker buoy and engine bumping as there is alot of current/wind/boat wake in that area at times (or buy an ipilot trolling motor).....don't recommend anchoring as that's just something else to deal with but plenty of folks do it successfully. The grouper bite will be a strong initial bump versus the staccato biting pattern of the snapper. As soon as he hits, he's heading for his rock hole so you must gain as much line on him as you can in the first few seconds.....once he's in the hole you are "rocked".....so keep your line as tight as you can without pulling your weight off the bottom and rod tip low so you can raise your rod and reel as fast as you can when you feel that big bump and pull. If you do get rocked (and you will) let your line go slack and freeline for about 5 minutes...sometimes he will come back out if he doesn't feel any pressure. So after you wait awhile, reel like a demon and you might get lucky...this works about 1 out of 7 attempts in my experience. Once you clear the bottom with him, it'll be pretty easy to bring him in. Last few times I went I wasn't able to move some of these fish and I'm beginning to think this is a younger man's game


----------



## MartiMar (Nov 9, 2011)

*great catch*

the beginning of the year i was at the lower bay area and had great luck with the croakers. During the week ends it just too busy and to many people with no respect.
Did you catch these on a week day??


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

vietvet said:


> You need to hold over the structure as best you can....may need to use a combination of marker buoy and engine bumping as there is alot of current/wind/boat wake in that area at times (or buy an ipilot trolling motor).....don't recommend anchoring as that's just something else to deal with but plenty of folks do it successfully. The grouper bite will be a strong initial bump versus the staccato biting pattern of the snapper. As soon as he hits, he's heading for his rock hole so you must gain as much line on him as you can in the first few seconds.....once he's in the hole you are "rocked".....so keep your line as tight as you can without pulling your weight off the bottom and rod tip low so you can raise your rod and reel as fast as you can when you feel that big bump and pull. If you do get rocked (and you will) let your line go slack and freeline for about 5 minutes...sometimes he will come back out if he doesn't feel any pressure. So after you wait awhile, reel like a demon and you might get lucky...this works about 1 out of 7 attempts in my experience. Once you clear the bottom with him, it'll be pretty easy to bring him in. Last few times I went I wasn't able to move some of these fish and I'm beginning to think this is a younger man's game


Deep water?


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! On the way to the croaker hole as soon as my boat gets wet again.


----------

